# "Uh Oh" Poster



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

In the early 90's, Nike came out with a black and white Blazer poster featuring Buck Williams, Jerome Kersey, and Terry Porter, with a caption on the bottom saying, "Uh Oh."

Could anyone find me a picture of that poster? It was my favorite and I'd love for it to be my avatar. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> In the early 90's, Nike came out with a black and white Blazer poster featuring Buck Williams, Jerome Kersey, and Terry Porter, with a caption on the bottom saying, "Uh Oh."
> 
> Could anyone find me a picture of that poster? It was my favorite and I'd love for it to be my avatar.
> ...


I have that somewheres I think. But I don't knwo how to do make it a decent looking avatar. 

btw, did anyone else think this was going to be a flame about one of us posters?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: "Uh Oh" Poster*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> btw, did anyone else think this was going to be a flame about one of us posters?


I did. I was gettin' geared up for battle.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: "Uh Oh" Poster*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> btw, did anyone else think this was going to be a flame about one of us posters?



me too.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I have it. PM me if you want to borrow it. I don't know how to get it into my computer.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thats a great poster! I tried searching for a picture of it thru Google and Ebay, but couldnt find anything.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: "Uh Oh" Poster*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> btw, did anyone else think this was going to be a flame about one of us posters?


Just for the record, I'd never do something like that. I'll question certain peoples takes on the Blazers, but I try not to bash on them personally or make the point about them.

However, now that I look back on it, I could see how it might appear that way.


----------

